# Von Zipper feenom replacement lenses



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the same boat... I have the bronze chrome lens on mine and I am debating which to buy also. If you look on the box for them on the back it has a breakdown of the available lenses and the amount of light they let in. Of those available outside of the Clear I believe the Smoke/Locust Chrome is the best one but I have to confirm...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know if you bought lenses yet for these but RememberDelaware.com carries the best ski and snowboard products. has a much better selection. I spoke to someone there today and they suggested either the smoke pink chrome or the clear chrome orange if not going with a regular rose or yellow lens. I'm probably going go with the clear chrome orange myself


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Replacement goggles for Von Zipper stuff is a bitch to find. Your best bet is to find a local shop that carrys VZ goggles and ask them to order the lense for you.

The Brown gradient lense is the best in cloudy and overcast conditions. If you are talking like super low light conditions (night or dusk) you would want to go yellow.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah there lenses are impossible to find especially here on the east coast. I ended up going with Clear Chrome Orange over the Smoke Pink Mirror or whatever it's called. Now I'm debating whether hustling to find the hard case from them is worth it or if I should just buy the Dakine Goggle case that matches my bag!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> Yeah there lenses are impossible to find especially here on the east coast. I ended up going with Clear Chrome Orange over the Smoke Pink Mirror or whatever it's called. Now I'm debating whether hustling to find the hard case from them is worth it or if I should just buy the Dakine Goggle case that matches my bag!


Any store you can find locally that carrys von zipper sunglasses or any other von zipper products can order you whatever you need from them. We have a shop called Zumiez here that can order all there stuff. There stuff is prety hard to get without a special order from a local shop. Not much of an online company which is to some extent why I like them. You just don't see an overwhelming number of people wearing Von Zipper stuff which is what kind of makes them fun to own.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I totaly forgot Zumiez sells there stuff... oh well. I was going to order the hard goggle case but I just bought a dakine one that matches my dakine bag so whatever


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya dood all zumiez can order there stuff. You can also call Zumiez up and order anything you want from them over the phone. It usually takes a while to do it this way, but you can still get the stuff you want. I wouldn't worry about what goggle case you have as they all do the same shit. Von Zipper goggles are still my fav even though its a pain in the ass to get a hold of their stuff.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

What kind of lenses are good for which conditions?

I usually go snowboarding in sunny weather in SoCal, but I also do night boarding. What's good for each one? Any recommendations on one for sunny weather and one for nights? I'm talking about lenses, not goggles.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/889-faq-s-equipment-guides-please-read.html

scroll down a bit


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

*thread jacking*

I have the same goggles (feenoms) and i ride in canada (sunshine village alot) so there is alot of flat light. I have read that yellow is good for flat light but where i read it, it seemed to be brand specific (ie, scott). Can you tell me which feenom lens to get for flat light? SSV can be brutal in the after noon, you could ride off a cliff and not know it till ur stomach was in ur mouth:laugh:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like my yellows for flat light, i use them for night skiing and really pretty much all days here unless its a bright day with no cloud cover. With all the heavy fog and dark cloud cover we get here in Oregon i need all the light i can get 

PS - Dogfunk sells yellow for 30 bucks.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

cool beans thx for the tip


----------

